

Google Announces Worldwide Campaign To Legalize Same-Sex Marriage - irunbackwards
http://dot429.com/articles/2012/07/06/google-wants-the-world-to-legalize-love

======
jeffehobbs
Good for them. I hope they mean it, to the core of the organization.

------
webwanderings
Is homosexuality a choice? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYMjXucTFaM>

------
brennenHN
Spreading the "Don't be Evil" That's the Google I like.

